# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  A është e lejuar të pranojmë ushqime nga të tjerët në rastet e festave joislame?

## celyy

Pyetja:
Eselamu alejkum ue rahmetullahi ue beraketuhu! Allahu ju shpërbleftë me të mira për përgjigjet! Në përgjigjen rreth pranimit të dhuratës gjatë tetë marsit, keni thënë se kjo është e lejuar për besimtaren përveç mishit të therur. Do të doja të dija, nëse është e lejueshme të pranosh ushqime të tjera të dhuruara prej njerëzve, përveç mishit të therur, në rastet e festave joislame, si p.sh.: (ditëlindjet, krishtlindjet, viti i ri).
Përgjigja:
Falënderimet i takojnë Allahut, paqja dhe bekimet e Tij qofshim mbi të dërguarin e Tij Muhamed, mbi familjen, shokët dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.
Për shkak të ngritjes së pyetjeve që kanë të bëjnë rreth dhuratave gjatë festave të joislame do të mundohemi të bëjmë një sqarim duke u nisur në disa pika.
Së pari: Parimisht në Islam është e lejuar që muslimani të pranojë dhuratën nga jobesimtarët dhe kjo me qëllim të përfitimit të tij, afrimit dhe zbutjes së zemrave të tyre. Profeti (salallahu alejhi ue selem) pranonte dhuratat e jobesimtarëve, ashtu siç pranoi dhuratën nga Mukaukisi (perandori i atëhershëm i romakëve) dhe njerëzve të tjerë.
Buhariu në koleksionin e tij të haditheve e emërton një kapitull me titullin: Kapitulli mbi pranimin e dhuratave nga idhujtarët dhe në këtë vend përmend disa hadithe që vërtetojnë këtë.Ndër këto hadithe e përmend edhe hadithin kur çifutja e Medines ia dhuron Muhamedit (salallahu alejhi ue selem) delen e helmuar.
Së dyti :i habitur!:  lejohet edhe muslimanit ti dhurojë diçka jobesimtarëve, idhujtarë qofshin ose ithtarë të Librit (Ehlu Kitab), me qëllim të afrimit dhe përfitimit, posaçërisht nëse e kemi të afërt ose fqinj. Në Sahihun e Buhariut vërtetohet se Umeri (radijallahu anhu) i dhuroi vëllait që ishte idhujtar një rrobe.
*Por neve nuk na lejohet ta bëjmë këtë (tu japim dhurata) në ditën e festave të tyre, pasi që me këtë, neve kemi pranuar festen e tyre dhe u jemi bashkangjitur atyre. Prandaj nëse dëshirojmë tu dhurojmë jobesimtarëve ndonjë dhuratë, ajo duhet të bëhet në ditët e rëndomta, jo gjatë ditëve që ata i madhërojnë si Krishtlindjet, Viti i Ri, etj.* E në qoftë se me këtë rast (gjatë festave të tyre) u dhurojmë diçka me të cilën ata festojnë si: qirinjtë, vezët (që ata i ngjyrosin) ose ushqime që ata të festojnë, atëherë mëkati është edhe më i madh sa që disa nga dijetarët kanë thënë që kjo vepër dërgon edhe në mosbesim (kufër).
Zejleiu (nga dijetarët hanefi) në librin Tebjinu hakaik thekson: Dhurimi i dhuratave në emër të Nevruzit (festë idhujtarie) ose solemniteteve nuk lejohet.
Thënie të dijetarëve sikurse kjo më lartë, që ndalojnë tu dhurohen jobesimtarëve gjatë festave dhe kremteve të tyre ka shumë, ashtu siç përmendëm më lartë disa edhe kanë thënë se kjo vepër është edhe kufër.
Gjithashtu edhe muslimanit nuk i lejohet të dhurojë ndonjë dhuratë muslimanit tjetër për shkak të festave jomuslimane, si Viti i Ri, Kërshëndellat, Shën Valentini, etj.
E treta: Pranimi i dhuratës për muslimanin nga jobesimtari në ditën e festave të tyre nuk ka në të ndonjë të keqe dhe kjo nuk llogaritet si pjesëmarrje në festën e tyre, por kjo llogaritet nga mirësia, përfitimi dhe thirrja e tyre në Islam. Allahu i Lartësuar na ka lejuar neve të jemi të mirësjellshëm dhe të drejtë me ata jobesimtarë që nuk i kemi armiq dhe nuk na luftojnë. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: Allahu nuk ju ndalon të bëni mirë dhe të mbani drejtësi me ata që nuk ju luftuan për shkak të fesë, e as nuk ju dëbuan prej shtëpive tuaja. Allahu i do ata që mbajnë drejtësinë. Mumtehine, 8.
Ibën Tejmije në librin Iktidau Sirati Mustekim e shtjellon këtë çështje dhe e lejon duke sqaruar se Aliu (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) ka pranuar një dhuratë që i është dhuruar gjatë ditës së Nevruzit (festë idhujtarie).
Gjithashtu, përmend rastin kur është çliruar Iraku dhe muslimanët ishin të përzierë me idhujtarët dhe një grua e pyet Aishen se kanë të afërm që janë idhujtarë dhe a u lejohet të pranojnë nga ata dhuratat. Ajo thotë se ajo që theret për hir të asaj feste mos e hani, ndërsa nga pemët e tyre hani. 
Prandaj në fund mund të bëjmë konkluzionin se lejohet të pranohen dhuratat nga jobesimtarët në ditën e festave të tyre, por dijetarët islam në këtë vendosin këto kushte:
1. Mos të jetë kjo dhuratë nga mishrat që theren për hir të këtyre festave.
2. Dhurata e cila pranohet mos të jetë nga gjërat që bëjnë pjesë në ritet e festave të tyre, siç janë qirinjtë, vezët e ngjyrosura, bredhi i cili stoliset, etj.
3. Nëse kemi fëmijë ose familje, atëherë jemi të obliguar të sqarohet besimi ynë dhe qëndrimi i Islamit ndaj këtyre festave që të mos mbillet në zemrat e tyre dashuria ndaj këtyre festave.
4. Që të bëhet pranimi i dhuratës në emër të mirësjelljes, përfitimit të tyre që të ndikojmë tek ata për të mirë. 
Kjo ishte sa i përket kësaj çështjeje, Allahu e di më së miri.



_Forum-Islamik_

----------


## Arsyetimi

po pse jo.

----------


## celyy

Nese dikush posedon ndonje material me fakte ne lidhje me urimin e krishtilindjeve dhe festave tjera te tyre, le ta postoj.

Me sa e di un eshte e ndaluar ti urojm festat krishtereve, jahudive apo kujtdo tjeter.


Esselamu Alejkum

----------


## albunkers

> Nese dikush posedon ndonje material me fakte ne lidhje me urimin e krishtilindjeve dhe festave tjera te tyre, le ta postoj.
> 
> Me sa e di un eshte e ndaluar ti urojm festat krishtereve, jahudive apo kujtdo tjeter.
> 
> 
> Esselamu Alejkum


nuk eshte se posedoj ndonje material sepse nuk kam kerkuar, jam musliman praktikant dhe gjithmone ia kam  uruar festat jomuslimaneve, nuk e di ndoshta nga tradita, biles i kemi shkuar edhe per vizita dhe vazhdojme te shkojme, dhe kete nuk e bejne vetem njerezit e thjeshte por edhe ata qe jane ne krye te institucioneve islame...

----------


## celyy

> nuk eshte se posedoj ndonje material sepse nuk kam kerkuar, jam musliman praktikant dhe gjithmone ia kam  uruar festat jomuslimaneve, nuk e di ndoshta nga tradita, biles i kemi shkuar edhe per vizita dhe vazhdojme te shkojme, dhe kete nuk e bejne vetem njerezit e thjeshte por edhe ata qe jane ne krye te institucioneve islame...


Tema ishte per dhuratat, jam duke kerkuar fetwa nlidhje me kete por smund te gjej dot, pra nlidhje me urimin e festave te tyre, si dhe shkuarja ne visit per festat e tyre.

----------


## albunkers

> Tema ishte per dhuratat, jam duke kerkuar fetwa nlidhje me kete por smund te gjej dot, pra nlidhje me urimin e festave te tyre, si dhe shkuarja ne visit per festat e tyre.


ok po mesa kuptova une te ky postimi i fundit ti the qe eshte e ndaluar te ia urosh festat... excuse me.

----------


## celyy

> ok po mesa kuptova une te ky postimi i fundit ti the qe eshte e ndaluar te ia urosh festat... excuse me.


Po po un per vete jam 100 % i sigurt qe eshte e ndaluar, mirpo per te me besuar te tjeter duhet te sjell fetwa te dijetareve qe jan te argumentuara me Kuran dhe sunnetin e Pejgamberit a.s

----------


## Lioness

> Po po un per vete jam 100 % i sigurt qe eshte e ndaluar, mirpo per te me besuar te tjeter duhet te sjell fetwa te dijetareve qe jan te argumentuara me Kuran dhe sunnetin e Pejgamberit a.s


Sinqerisht po bej nje pyetje (pyetje nga nje besimtare e krishtere qe ka uruar para disa ditesh festen e Kurban Bajramit.)

A eshte e vlefshme kjo keshille ne Shqiperi ku nderlidhjet fetare jane realitet shoqeror? Nderlidhje keto ne saje te martesave, krushqive, fisit etj.  A mund te behet nje segregim i tille, nje aparteid ne nje fare menyre i shoqerise?  Kujt i sherben?  Nqs zbatohet ne maksimum, cdo te thote per te ashtequajturen "tolerance fetare" ne Shqiperi, per te cilen merremi si shembull ne shume qarqe?

PS:  Mundesisht pergjigjuni sa me shpejt te jete e mundur, sepse tek tema e urimeve per Krishtlindjen, po shkruajne shume anetare myslymane.

----------


## albunkers

> Sinqerisht po bej nje pyetje (pyetje nga nje besimtare e krishtere qe ka uruar para disa ditesh festen e Kurban Bajramit.)
> 
> A eshte e vlefshme kjo keshille ne Shqiperi ku nderlidhjet fetare jane realitet shoqeror? Nderlidhje keto ne saje te martesave, krushqive, fisit etj.  A mund te behet nje segregim i tille, nje aparteid ne nje fare menyre i shoqerise?  Kujt i sherben?  Nqs zbatohet ne maksimum, cdo te thote per te ashtequajturen "tolerance fetare" ne Shqiperi, per te cilen merremi si shembull ne shume qarqe?
> 
> PS:  Mundesisht pergjigjuni sa me shpejt te jete e mundur, sepse tek tema e urimeve per Krishtlindjen, po shkruajne shume anetare myslymane.


lioness po te them une se nuk sherben per mire mosurimi, dhe nuk ka asnje arsye per te mos i uruar se sikur te kishte atehere kurre sdo te ishim keta qe jemi, une personalisht jam nga nje qytet qe shquhet per tolerance ashtu si dhe per besimtare te devotshem dhe asnjeher nuk e kam degjuar dicka te tille...
mgjtht po presim me teper info... por duhet te jete i bazuar ne te verteten.

----------


## pejani34

esht e ndaluar urimi i feve tjera ne islam, per shkak ne e i marim si fe te papranuara ato , tek ALLAHU ,dhe qysh bon ni muslimon me pa dikand ty sharu ne xhehnem dhe meja uru xhehnemin, mi thon perhajr qe po shkon ne xhehnem, jo vllazen musliman, feja islame nuk duhet teja boj te pa drejt asni feje d. m.th duhet me ju tregu simbas mundsis, se rug e gabuar asht, un e mar keshtu , neper disa dialogje me musliman.

----------


## Omeri r.a

eshte haram nese  i merr ndokujte per krishlindej apo per vit te ri apo per festat jo  muslimane    edhe  me jav  festu krishlindjen edhe vitin e ri edhe krejte festar jo muslimane  jan haram   nese nje musliman del edhe i uron krishlindjet apo vitin e ri apo  nje feste tjeter qe nuk ashte emuslimanve aji   del  nga feja e ALL-LLAHUT XH.SH

----------


## pejani34

> eshte haram nese  i merr ndokujte per krishlindej apo per vit te ri apo per festat jo  muslimane    edhe  me jav  festu krishlindjen edhe vitin e ri edhe krejte festar jo muslimane  jan haram   nese nje musliman del edhe i uron krishlindjet apo vitin e ri apo  nje feste tjeter qe nuk ashte emuslimanve aji   del  nga feja e ALL-LLAHUT XH.SH


mete vertet per ushqim nuk e kom dit se asht haram memar prej tyre, por me dhan asht e lejume pom doket p.sh mishin e kurbanit etj .qka ta mer mendja , ni hoxh thoje bon meju dhon amelsira e mishin me ju da te kurbanit kojshive pa besimtar. nuk e di sa asht e sigurt.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Po po un per vete jam 100 % i sigurt qe eshte e ndaluar, mirpo per te me besuar te tjeter duhet te sjell fetwa te dijetareve qe jan te argumentuara me Kuran dhe sunnetin e Pejgamberit a.s





> ok po mesa kuptova une te ky postimi i fundit ti the qe eshte e ndaluar te ia urosh festat... excuse me.





> Sinqerisht po bej nje pyetje (pyetje nga nje besimtare e krishtere qe ka uruar para disa ditesh festen e Kurban Bajramit.)
> 
> A eshte e vlefshme kjo keshille ne Shqiperi ku nderlidhjet fetare jane realitet shoqeror? Nderlidhje keto ne saje te martesave, krushqive, fisit etj.  A mund te behet nje segregim i tille, nje aparteid ne nje fare menyre i shoqerise?  Kujt i sherben?  Nqs zbatohet ne maksimum, cdo te thote per te ashtequajturen "tolerance fetare" ne Shqiperi, per te cilen merremi si shembull ne shume qarqe?
> 
> PS:  Mundesisht pergjigjuni sa me shpejt te jete e mundur, sepse tek tema e urimeve per Krishtlindjen, po shkruajne shume anetare myslymane.


Celyy , jam dakort me ty , kur thua qe per nje musliman eshte e ndaluar te festohen festat e besimtareve te librit sic jane kristijanet dhe cifutet. Nuk ka diskutim ketu, cdo musliman qe feston krishtilindjen , nuk mund te quaj veten musliman. 
Por neve nuk folim ketu per te festuar festat e tyre, neve folim ketu per te treguar respekt ndaj festave te tyre. 
Feja islame eshte fe e paqes dhe tolerances , nqs ti nuk tregohesh tolerant ndaj festave te te tjereve, ku eshte paqja dhe toleranca ne besimin tend ?!!
Nje fjale e gojes nuk te vret celyy , po i the nje te krishteri "urime Krishtlindjet" nuk te ben dem ty aspak, te pakten arin te krijojsh nje mendim te mire tek pjestaret e besimeve tjera dhe fundja ti e di mire ne zemren tende se nga pikepamja islame kjo feste eshte e gabuar. E gabuar per ty , por jo per 1.5 bilion njerez. 
Andaj lejoj ata te besojne lirshem ne fene e tyre , remember "There is no compulsion in Religion" dhe kjo eshte urdher direkt nga Zoti i yt dhe Zoti im.
Sa i perket dhuratave, kisha thene se ato duhet te pranohen, fundja pasi i pranon ti mund te bejsh cfar te duash me to, pa prezencen e personit qe ti ka dhene, mund ti hedhish ne kosh , mund tia japish dikujt tjeter, nuk dmth qe pasi e pranove ate dhurate qe ti doemosdo ta hash ate, jo. 
Dhuraten e pranon thjeshte si shenje respekti asgje ma shum. 

Heathcliff, per mendimin tim , nuk ben gabim nese i uron festen dikujt qe eshte jo musliman.

Lioness, nuk na duhet percarje te tilla, mendoj qe celyy ka qendrime te gabuara te cilat nuk ndimojne telerancen fetare midis komuniteteve dhe jam i mendimit qe qendrimet e tija nuk kane baze Kuranore.
Andaj kisha thene se nuk ka nevoje per shqetesime.

Gostivari_usa

----------


## celyy

Gostivari_usa, nuk e pata nijet me permend pershkak te respektit ndaj te krishtereve, po tani me shtine me permend.

Nuk edi sa je i informuar ti se Krishtlindjet skan te bejn asgje as me vet fen Krishtere, Krishtlindjet jan kryekput fest pagane qe romakeve te vjeter. Ne fakt me 25 dhjetor eshte festuar ditlindja e zotit te diellit, mirpo Konstandini kur bere legalizimin e fes Krishtere dhe per te shpetuar Perandorin, 25 dhjetorin beri si datelindje te krishtit.
Dhe ti me thua ti uroj un festen e Krishtlindjeve ?.

Edhe nje gje desha te cek ketu, se qellimi im nuk eshte te prish tolerancen, qellimi im ishte ti informoj muslimanet me dispozitat e fes Islame. Nuk eshte e ndaluar te shkosh ta vizitosh komshiun tend krishter, por kete bere ne dit tjera, jo bash ne krishtlindje.
Te rikujtojm se Muhammedi a.s ka vizituar komshinjt e tij, ai ishte çifut, kur komshiu u semur Muhammedi a.s shkoi per vizit te ai.

Sido qe te jete ai eshte vetem mendimi yt personal

----------


## eri3000

argumentet jane te shumta per sa i perket ndalimit te urimit dhe marrjes se ndonje gjeje per ditet e festave te tyre. e theksoj per festat e tyre.
shpreh keq ardhjen per disaa shkrime te nje llogjike jo te matur. po qe se duhet te perfitohet le te tregohet kujdes ne shkrime, pasi ulim atoritetin si njeri.

faleminderit

----------


## eri3000

me duket se po tejkalohen kufijt e nje llogjike qe pranon debati.
heshtja ndaj nje ceshtje qe nuk njihet eshte dije dhe njekohsisht shume e vleresuar.ne ne Islam thenien nuk e di per ate qe se dim nuk e kemi poshterim, por vleresim.
thelbi i kesaj teme me argumenta te plota ka mbaruar. 
ajo qe shikoj une eshte se flasim vetem per kundershim te pa bazuar. duhet dime se feja ka baza dhe ato jane argumentat qe te qartesojne per cdo ceshtje, kur behet fjale per islamin.
me duket e tepruar dhe jo morale fjalet " percarje, kombi etj. si keto" nuk kane lidhje keto fjale ne nje tem qe kerkone sqarim apo argumentim.

faleminderit

----------


## Omeri r.a

> mete vertet per ushqim nuk e kom dit se asht haram memar prej tyre, por me dhan asht e lejume pom doket p.sh mishin e kurbanit etj .qka ta mer mendja , ni hoxh thoje bon meju dhon amelsira e mishin me ju da te kurbanit kojshive pa besimtar. nuk e di sa asht e sigurt.



o haver hogja hogja  hogj jam vet edhe sa i perket qe kur ta presim kurbanin nese kojshia i jem ashte afer ose  pak ma large te katunit e kam per obligim mi dhan mish se zoti xh.sh naj ka ba obligim  dhe aji skuxon me than qe nuk e marr mishin se nuk ka te drejte 

ata qka ta jep muslimani qe ashte mishi i kurbanit edhe pse ashte kojshia jot me kriq ashte dhurat e mir mishi i kurbait per  bajram   qe ipet te varfreve e edhe te  tjerve spo i ceki krejte 

sa i perket dhurata qe ti japin katolikte per festat e tyre munde te japin mish thivi raki apo naj shihs te rakis munde te japin naj kriq munde te japin naj dhurat tjeter qe ne skuxojna me marr  

e perqata nuk ban me marr se sdihet qka te jep katoliki per krishlindje  edhe une   than qe ashte haram me marr ata qka ta jep se munde te jet sprov nga zoti xh.sh qajo qka ta japin katolikte per festen e tyre munde te japin najsen keq edhe  ti e pranon ate dhurat edhe ajo te sjell dam 

qushtu haver ashte 

katoliki   duhet me marr dhuraten mishin e mir edhe te bukur pa kurrfar frike se mishi i kurbanit ashte perplot shendet perplot knaqesi  kshtu qe ska nevoj mu tute qe po i ban najsen 

e katoliki per krishlindje apo per vit te ri mundet te bjen diqka qe ajo ashte e ndalushme per muslimanet  

besoje qe ashte sqarim i mir nga hogja i nderuar bekim prushi

----------


## Arsyetimi

sot me mori nje mik ne tel, ajd tha se te kam ftuar per krishlindjet, vajta ai me familjen e tij u gezu jasht mase hengrem drek dhe i festova me ato krishlindjet sado qe un jam mysliman,por zemrat e mira un mendoj qe skan fe por zemer .


Gjith tmirat t-du.

----------


## pejani34

nuk duhet mi than te padrejtes e drejt je, nuk ban te pranohet ftesa e tyre,

----------


## BEHARI

UNE MENDOJ SE
eshte zgjedhja e secilit te besoj ose jo!!
eshte zgjedhje e secilit se ne cilen fe te besoj!
eshte zgjedhje e secilit ne se deshiron te uroje apo te vizitoj tek nje i fese tjeter!!
eshte zgjedhje e secilit nese deshiron te marre apo jo sende dhurata apo ushqime nga nje besimtar i fese tjeter!!

une i perkas besimit mysliman,uroj festat e besimeve te tjera,mbase bej dhe vizita po pata mundesi pamvarsisht se cilit besim i perkasin dhe sa i vertete mund te jete feja apo besimi i tyre!
asnjeri nuk jemi perfekt per te percaktuar se cili besim eshte me i miri,pamvarsisht se une mendoj qe besimi im islami eshte me i miri,por kjo nuk dote thote qe te mos uroj apo mos te bej vizita tek besimtaret e feve te tjera!!

me duket shume shqetsuese fakti se disa antare qe hiqen si te krishtere qe realisht nuk kan asgje te perbashket me krishterimin,pikerisht naten dhe diten e krishtelindjeve nxjerrin vrere nga goja e tyre duke banalizuar debatin, urimet, dhe bukurine e festes se tyre,njehkosisht njerez te tille te pa moral dhe te pa fe mund te thoja nuk bejne asgje tjeter vetem se flligjin vehten e tyre personalisht dhe zbehin imazhin e fese tyre qe gjoja identifikohen si te krishtere!!

te pakten 24 orshin e festes se krishtelindjeve pastrojeni gojen nga banalitetet ekstreme me qellim qe te respektoni vehten dhe fene tuaj!!

GEZUAR  KRISHTELINDJET TE GJITHE TE KRISHTERVE TE MIRFILLTE SHQIPTARE!!

----------

